# Interesting Crow Maneuver



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Crows are quite smart. I was walking my previous dog, Mandi, one afternoon and we saw several crows in a tree some distance away. Two of the crows got into a big bruhaha for a while, then one fell out of the tree onto the grass below. He/she remained there on its back with feet up. This caused a small crowd of humans to gather around what seemed to be a dead or injured crow. As soon as they did, the crow got up, took off and flew as fast as it could in the other direction avoiding the fight with its peer!


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

FYI A group of crows is called a murder.


----------

